# having a little classical music crisis??



## alsupis (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm a cellist currently working on my bachelors in performance at a university-conservatory. I've never really questioned why I play cello up until my college years. I've been struggling with the idea that classical music may not do much for the world overall. By nature, I'm a people-pleaser and throughout my studies I have practiced a lot to make my teacher or conductor happy, or to simply prove that I can get to a high level on the instrument. But I don't know if I really love classical music. I hear kids talk about their favorite composers and I feel guilty because I hardly listen to classical music. I just never think to do it. I've gotten pretty technical in my practicing and playing while in college and people have told me that my sound is very good and "correct" but a little empty. To motivate myself I generally imagine myself winning a decent orchestral position and being financially comfortable, because I grew up financially unstable. But it's hard for me to imagine any artistic goals for myself. I've considered getting my masters in commercial music because I seem to gravitate towards other genres of music but I feel I might be too far into the classical music world to learn a whole new musical language. Has anyone ever experienced anything like this? Any ideas/advice would be very appreciated.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Yep, questioning whether your doing something because "its what you do" i.e. you put alot of effort into it and have become accomplished, where as, how will you compare in something else at this point? If you don't really have any passion for the music, you may succeed but will probably feel empty or cheated, but that's a question or problem you can only answer yourself. However as far as Classical music "not doing much" I think you will find many people who do not ascribe to that view. Though its difficult to say what could change your mind I would at least suggest going to see some performances of classical music live. I am always surprised by the power of watching a live performance compared to listening to recorded stuff. Are there any Cello pieces you really like? Maybe you can see someone else perform one and see if you get something more from it than when you do it yourself. Either way good luck to you and make sure you choose what "you" want to do not what others expect or you feel you "should", because you are the one that will live with the decision.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I like reading about the original circumstances why a particular composed a cello piece (whether concerto or sonata for example) and it gives me inspiration at times to approach performing the same.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Get in touch with Yo-Yo Ma for some advice. Honestly. It sounds like you have the talent. Good luck. :tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Mstislav Rostropovich too, I think he was a great person.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> Mstislav Rostropovich too, I think he was a great person.


Hard to get in touch with him since he is dead.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Hard to get in touch with him since he is dead.


Well of course, I meant from a biographical point of view when one reads it.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I am sure he read those books about performers, etc and live performances , of course he attended them more than others.....not an answer in this situation.

It´s more of an existential crisis ( sorry , it might sound as inappropriate word for this topic , but it´s exactly what is going on ), a professional performer questions his entire life , since so many things are invested in that, not just money, time, dreams, etc....

and now it´s a time when this person realizes there are many illusions , now illusions are lost.....

One should go through it time in life and staying in a profession or one should change drastically I mean a career...


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Maybe is too general but who knows if can help.
Point 7 seems to be a important one.

https://www.theviolinchannel.com/25-things-classical-musicians-can-do-feel-better-themselves/


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

People don't pursue careers in classical music because it has value to the world. It does, but that consideration won't motivate an artist who doesn't love his work for its own sake. Neither will the prospect of an income. Did you ever really love classical music, or did you just do it because someone handed you a cello and you wanted to please them? If you prefer other kinds of music, you should probably pursue them. You're not too old to learn a "new musical language" if it's one that speaks to you in a way that classical music doesn't.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am always wondering what posters do with al those tips .


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> You're not too old to learn a "new musical language" if it's one that speaks to you in a way that classical music doesn't.


Definitely! And why do you think you'll be secure in an orchestral position if your heart isn't in the music? You've already stated that this quality is noticed by your colleagues. There are some amazing cellists playing non classical music. Erik Friedlander, Rufus Cappadocia, Angela Schmidt.

But I love classical cello. A couple of weeks ago I had the opportunity to hear the Prokofiev cello sonata performed at a local festival, and it was tremendously inspriring to watch and listen to the cellist perform this piece. I know nothing of her reputation or background, but her name is Julia Bruskin. She is artistic co-director of the Skaneateles Festival here in upstate New York.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

alsupis said:


> I'm a cellist currently working on my bachelors in performance at a university-conservatory. I've never really questioned why I play cello up until my college years. I've been struggling with the idea that classical music may not do much for the world overall. By nature, I'm a people-pleaser and throughout my studies I have practiced a lot to make my teacher or conductor happy, or to simply prove that I can get to a high level on the instrument. But I don't know if I really love classical music. I hear kids talk about their favorite composers and I feel guilty because I hardly listen to classical music. I just never think to do it. I've gotten pretty technical in my practicing and playing while in college and people have told me that my sound is very good and "correct" but a little empty. To motivate myself I generally imagine myself winning a decent orchestral position and being financially comfortable, because I grew up financially unstable. But it's hard for me to imagine any artistic goals for myself. I've considered getting my masters in commercial music because I seem to gravitate towards other genres of music but I feel I might be too far into the classical music world to learn a whole new musical language. Has anyone ever experienced anything like this? Any ideas/advice would be very appreciated.


The cello is a wonderful instrumentt with a beautiful sound. Put the cello to use in the other genres of music you really like! Take a few breaks off and see if you can meet and play with other people in different contexts. Just for the experience with no pressure. You can't discover what you want if you stay where you are.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

A career as an orchestral musician can be tedious and repetitive if you don't love the music. It doesn't pay that well either now that studio recordings are few. Follow you heart and see where it takes you. You hint that your musical tastes are taking you away from the classical? does that come with enthusiasm and love for the genres you do like? If not then maybe you should look for a completely different career. Of course, you can pursue your studies and get a job as a musician and use that as a base from which to retrain.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Enthusiast said:


> A career as an orchestral musician can be tedious and repetitive if you don't love the music. It doesn't pay that well either now that studio recordings are few. Follow you heart and see where it takes you.


it's not necessarily him realizing now he doesn't love CM ( may be he did love it , may be he didn't , no one knows ) but a career in CM can destroy love for CM. Sounds paradoxically? but it can be true.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

alsupis said:


> I'm a cellist currently working on my bachelors in performance at a university-conservatory. I've never really questioned why I play cello up until my college years. I've been struggling with the idea that classical music may not do much for the world overall.


You play the cello, so you have nothing to fret about


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Heliogabo said:


> Maybe is too general but who knows if can help.
> Point 7 seems to be a important one.
> 
> https://www.theviolinchannel.com/25-things-classical-musicians-can-do-feel-better-themselves/


That is an awesome page.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

helenora said:


> it's not necessarily him realizing now he doesn't love CM ( may be he did love it , may be he didn't , no one knows ) but *a career in CM can destroy love for CM. Sounds paradoxically? but it can be true.*


This is true. Some people enjoy things more when there is no pressure to produce, earn money, and conform to others' expectations.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

OP - I suspect your parents started you on cello - were you given a chance to choose your own instrument? or did they just say - learn the cello. Kids should be able to play the instrument they like the most - but that rarely happens.
But anyway - if you are at bachelors level you must have been slogging away for ten years or so and if you dont love classical music that must have been hard indeed. I suspect you spent so much time in practice - you never got a chance to find out what else interests you. Music performance is all consuming - does not take any prisoners. 
What can I say - it's not too late to change your life! Dont spend your best years doing something you dont have the heart to do - 4/5 hours of slog a day and the anonymity of an orchestral career - a poor destiny unless you get real satisfaction out of the practice and performance.
Maybe you could switch degrees? Think carefully - you will no doubt make a living from performing and teaching, but what's the point if you dont even like classical music.


----------

